# bark collar question



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

Can anyone advise me on a brand or model of bark collar?
One of my labs barks a bit. He never barks for long periods just seems to like to bark at the house when he expects us out and we are late, or barks at people walking by, or cars in the alley, etc. I don't think he's ever had a spell more than a minute long. Then again, not sure what he does when I'm not there. My other dog never makes a peep. 
It really doesn't bother me too much, but does my wife and I do worry about neighbors etc.
I don't want to spend a ton, would like something rechargeable, and a type that doesn't pick up neighboring dogs barks that DO bark all the dang time.
Any advice on types?
thanks


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Tritronics ones work pretty well, they have 5 different levels of stimulation. It is however recommended that you teach the dog what the shock means when they bark. Is the dog collar conditioned? If so, put the collar on and go out to the dog when it starts barking and give it a quiet command and grab its nuzzle. After a few times of that, then give the quiet command and a shock immediately after a bark takes place. Best to entice the dog to bark to teach that. After a bit of that method just have the bark collar on.

Most people will put a bark collar on a dog and let it be like that. The dog really doesn't fully understand the shock coming from the bark and using a command will help later on when there may not be a collar on the dog so you can use the same command of quiet with the same affect.


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

Tri Tronics Bark Limiter.

Worked for me...


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

I agree with the tritronics bark limiter, I think a paid around $100 for it. The nice thing about it is counts the number of times the dog had to be corrected, so you know what goes on when you are not around.


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

I'll check that out..thanks!

Yes, he is a typical lab. Well trained and too smart for own good. I tried using his e-collar to curb this issue. I gave him a scold for barking and put it on him and left. went in house and waited a few hours and nothing. Even let out other dog and trained in yard trying to bait him. Of course not-he new better!
Hopefully with a different collar on, and when I'm at work I can put curb this issue.
thanks again


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I use the bark limiter XS by tri tronics

I have a different opinion I put the collar on the dog and ignore them in the kennel and let them associate the zap with the bark with no command.

Similar to avoidance training for running deer , I do several rescues almost every year and have been using this way without any problems.

Its very effective and the battery is replaceable

Unlike a ecollar Start at level three ( there are five) you do not want the dog to build a tolerance to it you want him to be startled and shut up.

theres always more than one way good luck


----------



## Lucky Lab (Apr 28, 2006)

try the dog tra YS500 Sportsman in Sioux Falls had some at 20 or 30 % off normally like 79.00 thet have changed to a nice 2 hour charge time


----------



## tipup (Feb 9, 2008)

Verg, I made the mistake of trying a spray collar last spring for Gabby. I hadn't collar trained her yet and I was nervous about putting a bark collar on her that would give her a zip. Anyway, the spray collar did not work at all. It seemed like a good idea, but I wasted about $80.


----------

